

Shoddy Reporting, Invective, and Arrogance. Yeah, I Want Some of That - prakash
http://guidewiregroup.wordpress.com/2008/09/06/shoddy-reporting-invective-and-arrogance-yeah-i-want-some-of-that/

======
sgrove
At this point, I'll be happy when this year's DEMO and TC50 have gone by and I
can just watch the videos. No more drama, no more endless provocation.

Seriously, just focus on the more productive topics. This feels like the
equivalent of whether Obama wears a lapel pin or not. Who cares?

------
ojbyrne
There's plenty of all of those things to be found in Northern California,
though sometimes I think Sarah Lacy is determined to corner the market in
Shoddy Reporting.

